# Roy Blaze from Liverpool



## Blaze1932 (Jun 27, 2021)

I’m looking for anyone who remembers Roy Blaze from Liverpool. He was born in 1932 and I believe he dies several years ago. If anyone has any information I would be very grateful, thank you.


----------

